# Height vs Wingspan



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Wingspan > Height? 


Here are some examples :

Al Jefferson :	*6'8.25"* 263	7'2.5"	*9'2"* 
Tyson Chandler : *6'11.5"* 224 7'3" *9'2"*

Kendrick Perkins : *6'10"* 280 7'6.5" *9'4.5"*
Peter J. Ramos : *7'1.75"* 255 7'5'.5" *9'3.5"*

I think some people complain about someone being undersized (Ben Wallace for one) But he has a wingspan that lets him play bigger than his height. Same goes for Zach Randolph and Elton Brand.

**Numbers in bold are Height w/o shoes and standing reach**


----------



## Jaywalk (Feb 19, 2004)

Standing reach is more important than height. Thats why some of these guys supposedly play bigger than their height, like Elton Brand. Thats because Brand has the wingspan and standing reach that essentially makes him around 6'11.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

You don't have to be as tall if you have a bigger wingspan than normal....


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Where did you get these numbers? Those are pretty interesting.


----------

